# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  T-p77

## Misanthropos

Hi, I live in south italy. Can you help me? (sorry for my english)
my paternal Y DNA is P77 (T), most sites write that this clade is jewish, and that the total evolution of this haplogroup happened in levant/arabia.
Eupedia say that P77 (T1a1a1a1) probably was born in caucasus (Kura araxes culture).
what was the migration path of my ancestor? my hypothesis from the clade T1a1a1a1:
Caucasus -> Anatolia -> Greece -> South italy.
that's not only for history reasons, but, also because my admixture is the same of an Italian-greek (k12b).
I'm wrong?

----------


## torzio

> Hi, I live in south italy. Can you help me? (sorry for my english)
> my paternal Y DNA is P77 (T), most sites write that this clade is jewish, and that the total evolution of this haplogroup happened in levant/arabia.
> Eupedia say that P77 (T1a1a1a1) probably was born in caucasus (Kura araxes culture).
> what was the migration path of my ancestor? my hypothesis from the clade T1a1a1a1:
> Caucasus -> Anatolia -> Greece -> South italy.
> that's not only for history reasons, but, also because my admixture is the same of an Italian-greek (k12b).
> I'm wrong?



do you have other snp apart from p77 ?

check this site out
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplogroup_T-L206_(Y-DNA)

----------


## Misanthropos

mi risulta CTS2214 e L62, ma credo siano predecessori di P77

----------


## torzio

> mi risulta CTS2214 e L62, ma credo siano predecessori di P77


Ok....

we have many of these , from the Levant to north Spain to Atlantic coast Morocco

here below are the oldest that I found..............origin, Black sea Georgia lands

Peqi'in Cave ( 6150 yBP - Late Chalcolithic )

I1155
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: K1a
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 0.09
Other IDs: CHPK021 / S1155.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

I1160
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: N1a1b
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 308
Other IDs: CHPKL101B-005, CHPKL101B-011 / S1160.E1.L1, S1161.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

I1165
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: HV1a’b’c’
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 0.95
Other IDs: CHPKL104-004 / S1165.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

I1166
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: H
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 0.981
Other IDs: CHPKL104-014, CHPKL104-026 / S1166.E1.L1 / S1167.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

I1170
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: T1a2
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 0.67
Other IDs: CHPKL105-030 / S1170.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

I1172
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: K1a
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 0.12
Other IDs: CHPKL108B-024 / S1172.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

I1178
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: I6
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 2.56
Other IDs: CHPKL109L-015 / S1178.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

I1180
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: T
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 0.09
Other IDs: CHPKL109M-028 / S1180.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

I1187
Y-DNA: T1a1a1a-CTS2214 (xY15711,, Y21017, Y3782, Y9102, Z709)
mtDNA: U6d
Sample: Petrous
Coverage: 0.12
Other IDs: CHPKL301N-001 / Library S1187.E1.L1
Other IDs: CHPKL109M-028 / S1180.E1.L1
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

*Peqi'in Cave atDNA notes: Northern origin. They also carry the WHG G allele for Blue eyes at Rs12913832.
*

----------


## Salento

> mi risulta CTS2214 e L62, ma credo siano predecessori di P77


@Misanthropos … I’m T1a2…, uguale a Torzio , … da che Regione vieni? … quale compagnia hai usato per il test? … Noi y T siamo pochi ma Buoni :) 

…. I asked what region he is from and what company he used. … We are few but we are Mighty!

----------


## torzio

> @Misanthropos … I’m T1a2…, uguale a Torzio , … da che Regione vieni? … quale compagnia hai usato per il test? … Noi y T siamo pochi ma Buoni :) 
> 
> …. I asked what region he is from and what company he used. … We are few but we are Mighty!



CTS2214 is huge

what does he mean by L62 

there are 7 ancient in sardinia

modern...one each in yfull
Rome
Pesaro
A'quila and Chieti

----------


## torzio

A'quila has always had many T ydna people

macro-haplogroup LT is 30% in L'Aquila population. This was the land of Samnium inhabited by the Caraceni

----------


## torzio

pochi ma Buoni
brings back memories of a shop I used to have breakfast in Treviso, next to old empty MacDonalds...........lol

----------


## Salento

> A'quila has always had many T ydna people
> macro-haplogroup LT is 30% in L'Aquila population. This was the land of Samnium inhabited by the Caraceni


… he chose Italiotai as ethnic group, … that’s Magna Graecia, … I think.

----------


## torzio

> … he chose Italiotai as ethnic group, … that’s Magna Graecia, … I think.



he could be your sworn ancient enemy......a Spartan from Taranto

----------


## Salento

… LOL … lol :)

----------


## Misanthropos

sono calabrese, ma non mi avete detto se la mia ipotesi è possibile..

----------


## Salento

> sono calabrese, ma non mi avete detto se la mia ipotesi è possibile..


 …It’s possible, maybe some, … but if all Ts came from Anatolia, I would think there would be more Ts around today, in a similar percentage as other Haplogroups that were in Anatolia, but we are not.

È possible che alcuni T erano in Anatolia, ma non tutti, perché se fosse il caso, il numero dei T dovrebbe essere più o meno alto come gli altri aplogruppi, ma non lo è.

----------


## torzio

> …It’s possible, maybe some, … but if all Ts came from Anatolia, I would think there would be more Ts around today, in a similar percentage as other Haplogroups that were in Anatolia, but we are not.
> 
> È possible che alcuni T erano in Anatolia, ma non tutti, perché se fosse il caso, il numero dei T dovrebbe essere più o meno alto come gli altri aplogruppi, ma non lo è.



maybe this old map of 6 years ago....will aid him

blue is now T1a1 and red is now T1a2

----------


## silikone

What company?
I got my result (P77-derived) from 23andme. If you used the same company, it probably implies that you are a rare early spin-off, as it should pinpoint to my level of precision at least.

Plugging my data into third-party tools, only two additional SNP's from my clade appear to have been checked by the company, namely CTS6280 and CTS9882. Both are negative, implying that my clade is either rare in Europe or just rare in general. There are virtually no samples from my father's country with this subclade published on the web, so I am unable to make any educated guess as to what my precise clade is. If someone knows about P77/CTS6507 in Greece, I'd love to hear about it.

----------


## torzio

> What company?
> I got my result (P77-derived) from 23andme. If you used the same company, it probably implies that you are a rare early spin-off, as it should pinpoint to my level of precision at least.
> 
> Plugging my data into third-party tools, only two additional SNP's from my clade appear to have been checked by the company, namely CTS6280 and CTS9882. Both are negative, implying that my clade is either rare in Europe or just rare in general. There are virtually no samples from my father's country with this subclade published on the web, so I am unable to make any educated guess as to what my precise clade is. If someone knows about P77/CTS6507 in Greece, I'd love to hear about it.



https://www.yfull.com/tree/T-CTS6507/

----------

